# Myths &amp; Facts About H.R. 875



## wes (Jul 19, 2009)

HR 875 and HR 2749 puts the US gov't and Monsantos in control of our food. Why do I have to pay $500 a year for my garden? Well to get our the gov't out of deubt. Our Habis Corpis is gone under GW and now our 10th amendment will be wiped out. The Bill of Rights and the US Constitution will end up being toilet paper. The Dems and Repubs are flushing our rights down the drain. This is taxation without representation. The CODEX was made by Nazi Socialism, well this is turning into capitalistic Socialism just as Karl Marks predicted. I love my country and my gov't makes me sick. You can not trust politications an Lawyers.

(Sorry for any miss-speillings, I am pissed and affraid)


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Wes, 

What you say may be indeed true. It is the large agricultural companies, such as Monsantos and Conagra, that want this bill to be passed. It will help drive out their biggest competition - the local gardener and farmer. HR875 is supposed to be about establishing safety guidelines when dealing with food/produce because of the rash of viral and bacterial outbreaks in recent years. These outbreaks mostly come from the large agribusinesses like ConAgra, not organic gardeners and farmers markets. Once again our gov't is barking up the wrong tree. 

Look at how the chemical pesticide/ fertilizer companies reacted when Michelle Obama announced her garden would be organic. They all flipped out and begged her to mention chemical products. She refused. 

All in all, it is all about the mighty dollar with businesses and our gov't.


----------



## sean (Sep 10, 2009)

All you have to do is read the Bill. Read the definition of "Food production facility" in the 
definitions section of the bill , then read section 206, then tell me what you think.


----------

